# LFS Rescues!



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I knew I wasn't going to leave the store empty-handed. Or at least, I should have known...

I walked in and noticed that a few of the tropical fish tanks also had bettas in them, one per tank. I alerted the manager to this and he explained to me that some children had knocked over the betta cups, and since they had no replacements, they had to quickly put them in the tropical tanks. 

I noticed the red CT first, he was chasing around the guppies. I noticed some chunks of their tails missing too. So I decided to go ahead and take him. I haven't successfully gotten a clear picture of him yet. Maybe I'll be lucky later and snap one before he glares at me and hides behind the filter...

I noticed the orange VT second. He was in a tank with various tetras, and his fins were shredded. I decided to take him too. When I did, the manager decided to give me a discount because I frequent the store (mostly their betta selection.. hehe...)

Below is a picture of the orange VT rescue. He will hopefully be making a full road to recovery with no complications, and is currently awaiting new ownership under a friend. :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a sweet little guy, his poor tail! It kills me to see these guys get put in cups or random tanks to save space and money. I am so happy you chose to help these guys and get them out of such poor conditions. I am proud of you and am so happy to know you have a passion for helping out a Betta in need.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Honeycomb came from pet smart!

He is in my albums, and he is a yellow VT


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awe way to go on the rescue. After this weekend. I'm going to Walmart, Petco and Petsmart to check out theirs and be sure they're in good condition. If not, I'm nabbin' them.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I have tons of pet stores to visit so of course i'll be checking out the Betta's lol. I'm telling myself "please don't get anymore, please don't get anymore" lol. I will try my hardest to be good  

To all you wonderful people helping these little guys, you are amazing and should feel great!


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> What a sweet little guy, his poor tail! It kills me to see these guys get put in cups or random tanks to save space and money. I am so happy you chose to help these guys and get them out of such poor conditions. I am proud of you and am so happy to know you have a passion for helping out a Betta in need.


They really do usually take better care of them, like clean their cups and actually feed them. But yeah, I know. :\ It is still really sad either way. Thank you, I'm proud of the both of us! There are always more to be saved, in a few hours I'm leaving to go pick up the others. I'm probably about to clean that store out of their Betta stock. :lol:


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

mamanemeth1 said:


> Awe way to go on the rescue. After this weekend. I'm going to Walmart, Petco and Petsmart to check out theirs and be sure they're in good condition. If not, I'm nabbin' them.


Thank you! I know, I would go to Petco but it's over an hour away. Petsmart is 30-45 mins away though, so I'd go there if I wasn't occupied with this smaller store.. and I probably will soon. Petsmart always depresses me. I'd like to work there, just to give better information.. but I know if I do, I won't have any sort of surface space left. :lol:


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Kelsey, thanks for joining my Facebook page  How are your little guys doing today?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Kelsey, how are your two rescues coming along? I was curious if you had any names for them yet?


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Hey Kelsey, how are your two rescues coming along? I was curious if you had any names for them yet?


They're going great, the red CT has lost his stress lines now, and the orange VT is in the process of regrowing his fins still. I apologize for taking so long to respond! I will post photos this afternoon when I can get my camera to upload them >.<


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

No worries I know we are all very busy, I am glad to hear that they are doing well and acclimated to their new homes! Warms my heart!


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Hey Kelsey, how are your two rescues coming along? I was curious if you had any names for them yet?


My friend decided on naming the orange boy Ratchet after the Ratchet and Clank series.. I kind of suggested it.  I have been successful in getting pictures of Ratchet, but not the red one. He likes to shy away, flash or no flash... but I'll post what I've got.

Here is my most recent picture of him, I haven't taken one yet today. 









Here is the red CT, he's too shy to get a good picture.

















Right before he ran away from me...


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awww poor shy guy! Hey that would be a cute name "Shy Guy". I love the name Pratchett! I have that game for my Ps3. Its very cute and fitting. Will you be keeping the CT?


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Awww poor shy guy! Hey that would be a cute name "Shy Guy". I love the name Pratchett! I have that game for my Ps3. Its very cute and fitting. Will you be keeping the CT?


I will be! I have a thing for reds.  You gave me an idea. What do you think of "Sly"?


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

This is Ratchet as of today, over two weeks later!


























And just for fun, I thought this one was cute...


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a picture of him flaring! He's looking so much better.


----------

